# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Granny knot zipper pull

## asemery

*granny knot zipper pull*
This knot works as a pocket knife lanyard or as a zipper pull.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

granny knot tutorial

----------

